# Android Auto over Altima 2020



## Kanter laktir (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a Nissan Altima 2020 basic trim in the UAE. The Android Auto is not available in the Google store in the UAE, so I have downloaded from APKPure. Tried 4 different cables (original Samsung to cheap ones) all not working. I have tried with both Samsung S8+ and Note 9, all not working. Just a note,the phones connect nicely via bluetooth for audio and phone calls. If you plug a USB stick with MP3s, it plays with no issue.

Anyone came across this issue? Why You cannot connect the phone via USB?

Error message: _See the attached photo, on display it says Check Device. MTP is not supported. On phone, the message is (see attached photo) : THe connected device is unable to access data on this device. Reconnect the USB cable and try again. Android file transfer or Samsiing Smart Switch must be installed on Mac OS x devices. To download ....etc_
Were you able to connect to Android Auto prior to the issue? No, never
Car / head unit make & model: _if you use Android Auto on your car display. Nissan Altima 2020_
Phone make & model: Samsung S8+ , Samsung Note 9
Android OS version: Android 9 , Android 9
Android Auto app version: 4.9.594933-release
Google Play services version: _(Settings > Apps (or Apps & notifications > App info) > Google Play services) 19.8.31_


----------

